# SUPREME FR V3 13 rahmen technische Maße???



## 2speed2slow (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo...

Habe vor mir den rahmen zukaufen und suche die einbaumasse. fur damfer... federgabel... oder tretlager... find aber nix auf der herstellerseite... vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen bzw die masse geben... 

Danke gruss


----------



## Joyrider1 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 
schau mal hier: http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2013.pdf
ab seite 57 sollte eigentlich alles relevante stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

